# VHF marine radios



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hypothetically speaking.

If I was to buy a VHF marine radio from the US. Would the band width and compatability to all Australian settings be fine?
From the SWR feedback I can really see the benefits of having radio contact with other kayakers.
I dont have a clue about marine radios as yet, so have only started my research and will go to WIKI etc for more info.

Also I'm sick of ruining mobile phones 

Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave,

There are differences between the spectrum use by the US and Australia. Australia follows the International spectrum allocation. Many radios support switching between different allocations. E.g. the Icom M34 that I purchased recently (ebay seller from HK) supports US, Canadian and International allocations.

Note that the use of a VHF marine radio in Australia is covered by a class licence. To conform, the equipment must be type approved, which means that the manufacturer must have certified it to comply to certain standards. If a radio is sold in Australia through standard outlets this will be the case. Otherwise there will be a small risk that the unit does not comply and that its use is illegal. Icom sell M32 and M33 here so a good chance that the M34 complies.

Additionally, you need a Marine Radio VHF Operator Certificate of Proficiency. This can be obtained by attending a 5 week course run by the volunteer Coastal Patrol, paying $130 and passing the exam. I'm attending at the moment


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thankyou Dave, Gatesy.

Hmmm, VHF is pretty full on if it requires a course. But then again, atleast you know people are listening when you need them.

Can anyone direct me to the previous poll / thread on marine radios? Everytime I go searching for old threads I get distracted and end up wanting something else....  
Maybe UHF is the better option?

cheers Dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah Dave VHF is more for listening to weather up dates and emergencies than having a chat to other yakers. I have the same as peril, but dont intend on doing a coarse at this stage (I'm sure they will still rescue me whether I have a licence or not). If you only need something to chat to other yakers then just get a cheap UHF radio.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the problem is you can get a waterproof VHF cheaper than a waterproof UHF.
Peril, you talk to other yakkers when you are out there, does that mean you carry both ?
Is there a unit that does both or is that just to sensible :?

I want the VHF for safety but the main use would be yak to yak.
why aren't these things easy


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

keza said:


> the problem is you can get a waterproof VHF cheaper than a waterproof UHF.
> Peril, you talk to other yakkers when you are out there, does that mean you carry both ?
> Is there a unit that does both or is that just to sensible :?
> 
> ...


I don't Keza. I've drowned two UHFs and don't see the point in drowning more. I haven't spoken to anyone on the VHF yet. It is basically for safety and weather reports.

I have seen a waterproof UHF/VHF handheld but it was fiendishly expensive. Can't remember where though


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Standard Horizon used to make a multi-band VHF/FRS/AM/air band radio. 
Standard Horizon 471S
FRS is one of the unlicensed UHF bands in the US. I got my 471 a couple of years ago. I still see them in the stores, but I think they are being discontinued. 
Standard Horizon's new multi-band VHF radios are receive only on AM/FM and AIR bands. The have dropped the unlicensed UHF band.
http://www.vxstd.com.au/marine/hx_600s.html

These are the US unlicensed GMRS/FRS bands and power specs: http://ba-marc.org/writeups/gmrs-frs-freq.htm
I think they are different from the Australian unlicensed UHF freqs.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

They look like a good unit Doug, the prices are dropping on them, the best i have found is US $205.
The motorola i use now came from the US so i presume the UHF frequencies would be compatible.
I read one review that said the sound quality was bad, what do you think of them ?

Dave73,
the other option is just to buy a cheap UHF and stick it in one of these:
http://www.rapserv.com.au/prod362.htm


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

keza said:


> They look like a good unit Doug, the prices are dropping on them, the best i have found is US $205.
> The motorola i use now came from the US so i presume the UHF frequencies would be compatible.
> I read one review that said the sound quality was bad, what do you think of them ?


Kerry
Are you asking about the Standard Horizon radios? I've got two (HX-460 & HX-471S) and they both sound fine. When they get wet they sound very muffled due to water on the speaker grill. I just blow out the speaker grill and they are good as new.
I have some Motorola GMRS UHF radios (T6400 & T6320) as well. Mine still work well, but a couple of the T6400's that we used at work had the speakers blow out. We were using them for testing on an aircraft carrier and they were always at the maximum volume level (11 :lol: ). The speaker cone doesn't last very long if you abuse it like that.

I've never used the GMRS radios on the water. One of my co-workers got his wet while riding in a RHIB and it crapped out almost instantly. Aside from not being waterproof, there is no need to use UHF here. Nearly everybody has a VHF marine band radio. Channel 71 has become the defacto kayak channel in La Jolla.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Doug,
that answers everything.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I can recommend the Icom ICM34. Waterproof and it floats. I recently bought it from an Aus supplier on ebay for $250 delivered. $370 is the best retail price I had seen previously. I am yet to get the certificate for usage.
Its just another thing to carry, but figure when its needed, you have it. As I often go offshore alone, I figured with no-one else to talk to and for safety VHF was the go. Its just another get out of jail card should things go wrong out there. I intend to join the coast guard and register before and after each trip.


----------

